# Fish finder trouble



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I put a hummingbird 788c in my kayak and it worked good for 2 trips. I mounted the transducer inside the kayak with silicone. I went out yesterday and it worked fine for about 2 minutes and then started reading 0.8 fow all of a sudden. The depth on the side of the graph appeared to be fine. I shut it off and turned it back on and it was fine for a moment then back to 0.8 ft. I switched batteries and no help. Eventually it wouldn't read anything but 0.8 even when I turned it off and on again and the graph quit reading also. Any thoughts? I thought maybe the transducer but it is still right where it was.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

It might have gotten an air bubble under the transducer or something like that.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I will probably remount it and see what happens.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Try resetting to factory default, it may have gotten confused or had a setting change that makes it not want to read. Unfortunately, you may have an internal problem, my 999 started doing that and then died a few weeks after. Quick turnaround and helpful tech support, they will walk you through it right on the water if you registered the unit and got the priority cust svc. # I've never been on hold for more than 3 mins. Mine also used to do that when it was in shallow water or weeds, had to turn the sensitivity down to 1 and then come back up. Since the repair though, that's no longer an issue.


----------

